# Looking for a solution for rescued whites in Chicago



## notabirdperson (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi folks,

There must be something about my house that attracts lost white doves (presumably the unfortunate birds that people release at weddings). We have previously rescued two injured whites and found rehabbers in the area who would take them. But, today we caught a seemingly healthy pair, and I again am trying to figure out what to do with them.

These birds are not in a crisis situation - I have read the 'pigeon basics' and they seem fine just hanging out in my daylight basement, where they have food, water, space, and peace and quiet. However, I am not really equipped to tell if they're truly OK or to care for them long term. Since this is the third time we have rescued whites in our yard, I guess I'm trying to find some contacts in the area who could help me to channel such birds to good homes.

Any ideas?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

notabirdperson said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> There must be something about my house that attracts lost white doves (presumably the unfortunate birds that people release at weddings). We have previously rescued two injured whites and found rehabbers in the area who would take them. But, today we caught a seemingly healthy pair, and I again am trying to figure out what to do with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for caring about these birds 
Do they have bands on their legs? I would check to see if you have a "Dove Release" business nearby and give them a call to see if they are missing birds.
Obviously there is something about you or your home that is attracting them and making them feel safe.


----------



## notabirdperson (Jun 2, 2010)

*Aren't the dove release people the 'bad guys'?*

Msfreebird, thanks for your reply. The whites that we encounter are never banded. I know that they're technically homing pigeons but I sort of assumed that they were viewed as "expendable" by those bird-release businesses. Do the majority of the released birds really make it "home" and are they generally well-cared-for? 

I worry about returning them to a bird-release business... is that the right thing to do?

Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

notabirdperson said:


> Msfreebird, thanks for your reply. The whites that we encounter are never banded. I know that they're technically homing pigeons but I sort of assumed that they were viewed as "expendable" by those bird-release businesses. Do the majority of the released birds really make it "home" and are they generally well-cared-for?
> 
> I worry about returning them to a bird-release business... is that the right thing to do?
> 
> Thanks!


if they do not band their birds then something is amiss. only banded, trained, in shape, healthy birds should be released, so your insticts are good. But I think it would be a good thing to do in trying to see if you have a church, vinyard, even golf course, or place near you that does weddings and see if releases are going on there and see if you can contact who is releasing the birds... it may not even be a release bizz so to speak, but some dumb a** that bought some birds and let them go for their own wedding... at least you can alert the church or wherever they are coming from, about it... and if the release loft were near they would be there and not at your home or neighborhood, or if it was, they could be taking their sweet time getting home.. they like to be out flying and pecking around sometimes, and eating elswhere.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

notabirdperson said:


> Msfreebird, thanks for your reply. The whites that we encounter are never banded. I know that they're technically homing pigeons but I sort of assumed that they were viewed as "expendable" by those bird-release businesses. Do the majority of the released birds really make it "home" and are they generally well-cared-for?
> 
> I worry about returning them to a bird-release business... is that the right thing to do?
> 
> Thanks!


There are reputable white dove bird release business, where birds are trained to fly home after their ceremonious flight, ufortunately there are those who are in it for a quick buck and have no intention of training or wanting the birds back. It is very sad, as these birds are left to fend for themselves in the wild or hang around the church or area where they are released, and they are usually just barely grown up themselves.

If these birds were not banded, then they have no intention of wanting them back.

Do you have any churches near by?

Thank you very much for your kindness and care shown to these birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just another point, the birds are not cheap to breed and train and keep, so usually they do care about their birds AND BAND THEM, they depend on them to come home as homers do, If they have no birds they do not have a business. alot of time and care are given to MOST white bird release pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Spiritwings, you are correct, but unfortunately, there are the other people around who just buy the birds, no training or anything and just release them to fend for themselves. If it were a legitimate business who cared about their birds, then I would think that they would have been banded. Unfortunately, those birds I spoke of will usually starve to death or be lunch to some predator.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Spiritwings, you are correct, but unfortunately, there are the other people around who just buy the birds, no training or anything and just release them to fend for themselves. If it were a legitimate business who cared about their birds, then I would think that they would have been banded. Unfortunately, those birds I spoke of will usually starve to death or be lunch to some predator.


 that is what I said, when I typed about the "some dumb a**" , perhaps that was not as well spoken as it should of been as your post is...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. Yours was worded fine. I think "some dumb a**" was actually being nice. Not what I was thinking. I couldn't put what I was thinking. I just wonder how many there are out there that do that. Probably many more than we know about. Sad. I know it's hard to believe that people would care so little as to do this, but I bet it happens more often than we want to believe.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello I manage Wings of Hope Bird Care Society. Our members love pigeons and doves. Please visit our web site and email me.
http://www.meetup.com/Wings-of-Hope/


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Im sure there are many more people out there just to make a buck .. as we all know how fast pigeons multiply this fact enables them to just cut their losses and let someone else worry about whatever they lose on their wedding tosses .. the fact that they dont band says alot about this breeder/whitebird releaser.. I too would look for the closest church and ask them who they have to release for their weddings to find the culprit


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I think many people don't care enough about the responsibilities of breeding. Fanciers and racers unload many more than there are good homes for. A guy with high flyers purchased about 20 whites at the feed store I go too. He said he was gonna use them as feeders for his high flyer babies. He intended to switch eggs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

notabirdperson said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> There must be something about my house that attracts lost white doves (presumably the unfortunate birds that people release at weddings). We have previously rescued two injured whites and found rehabbers in the area who would take them. But, today we caught a seemingly healthy pair, and I again am trying to figure out what to do with them.
> 
> ...


you could call the rehabber you dealt with last and see if anyone has pigeons that would be a good home.. or you can advertise them on craigslist and interview respective homes untill you find one suitable. also if you want to post pictures here on PT, on the adoption thread.


----------



## notabirdperson (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thanks for all of the help everyone!*

I really appreciate everyone's help and feedback. The few times that these birds have found their way into my life I have been so incredibly impressed by the generosity of the bird-loving community! It is really good to know that birds have such caring human advocates!

I contacted the rehabber I've talked with before and she does have one option for routing these birds to a loft sometime this summer. But, I have also emailed the Wings of Hope group in Chicago as suggested by superflyer... so with any luck, maybe somebody local would be interested in taking these birds as pets. 

My boyfriend posted to our neighborhood email list to try to find some leads on who is doing these releases, and I have written to the closest large church. I'd really like to put a stop to this if it's at all possible.

It's really helpful to hear from all of you that if the birds aren't banded, it is likely that they're not being released by a "reputable" business. This was my gut instinct but I wish it weren't true! The last white pigeon that I found was around last Christmas, and the poor bird was injured, starving, and freezing. I think somebody in my neighborhood is just carelessly making a buck by buying and releasing these birds without thinking about their welfare. It amazes me that people do this kind of thing, but they do.

Thanks again for everything!


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got a call about an injured white, there seems to be many lost easy to catch whites in Chicago.


----------

